

Pico Lisp: A Radical Approach to Application Development - b-man
http://www.picolisp.org/local--files/articles/radical.pdf

======
tom_b
Minimal application development environments like this are great fun to read
about. The attitudes in this paper reminded me some of things I read from
Arthur Whitney.

I sometimes wonder if we are moving back in the programming world to the lone,
super-smart hacker (or small team) that creates big solutions using small
tools. As opposed to the mega-corporate behemoth that produces mega-solutions
that could <only> be developed by mega-teams of corporate developers.

Thanks much for the link.

